# Freezing peaches, apricots, nectarines, plums



## ella/TO

from a Certo Pick of the Season newsletter:
A great, easy way to freeze peaches, apricots and plums. Simply pop whole, unwashed (skins on)fruit into a freezer on a tray. No need to add asorbic acid. Once frozen, store in freezer bags or sealed containers. When you're ready to use them, defrost slightly and peel. Thaw completely, chop a...nd measure. Remember to save and include the juices.


----------



## ChefJune

wow, that is interesting!  I've been peeling and slicing peaches and freezing. This is a whole lot easier, and my retain texture better.

Thanks!


----------



## Margaux

I just found this out recently. I was lucky enough to obtain some fresh Hill Country peaches last week , and I just tossed them in the freezer in a zip-lock bag. I think I will divide them up into 2-peach bags and vac them. I see some peach ice cream in our future!


----------



## Aidan'sMom

I freeze all kinds of fruits like that - it's amazing what it works for.  We have been freezing pineapple chunks on trays and then put them into freezer bags.  Then you can pop 2-3 chunks into your smoothie or sparkling water, etc.  It works great with Mango, too.


----------



## sparrowgrass

I do this with tomatoes.  In the summertime, I am too busy to cook--and the kitchen is too hot--so I just put the tomatoes in a ziploc and freeze til I have the time and energy to do something with them.  I have never done peaches, but I will try this soon.  I have a whole box of peaches ripening on the counter right now, and I won't be able to eat them fast enough.


----------

